
WildDuck Mail Server – Self hosted modern mail server - nbrempel
https://wildduck.email/
======
codethief
> You should consider using WildDuck when you have a large number of email
> accounts (1000+) with large quotas as WildDuck is designed to scale
> horizontally. For a smaller setup where everything fits into a single server
> you might want to use something proven like industry standard
> Postfix+Dovecot setup instead.

I was actually hoping to find the opposite behind the link, namely a small
personal mail server that rids me of the mess that is Postfix+Dovecot. :|

~~~
nbrempel
This might be what you're looking for. I came across it while searching for
this stuff: [https://mailinabox.email/](https://mailinabox.email/)

